# D40 / D40X - Optimize Image Menu



## nhsmitty (Jan 26, 2008)

Users of the D40 or D40X...

What changes do you make in the Optimize Image menu, and for what situation?

After being on the default "normal" for a while I'm now getting around to peeking deeper into the menus and choices.

I'm guessing other camera brands have such parameters that can be tweaked and I'd like to hear from those owners also if you're reading this. 

Mainly wondering such things as do you increase sharpening, choose vivid for landscapes, etc.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 26, 2008)

None at all. The reason being is that as soon as you shoot in RAW all the settings don't apply at all to the image that appears on my computer.

When I do shoot JPEG I normally bump the sharpness +1 and the saturation -1. I shoot a D200 and it is my opinion that these settings give a far more neutral image on this camera. That said this only really applies if Neutral is what you are after.


----------



## nhsmitty (Jan 27, 2008)

It will be a while before I get into RAW.  

For now I want to get the best JPEG image possible straight from the camera.  

I guess it's a matter of trial and error and personal preference.


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bought a D40 last week (my first DSLR), so I am experimenting too.  I found this page, and his settings have worked well for me so far:  http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/users-guide/index.htm
The colours come out vividly, sometimes a little over the top, but it makes for interesting pictures!  :mrgreen:


----------



## nhsmitty (Jan 27, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> I found this page, and his settings have worked well for me so far: http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/users-guide/index.htm


 
Thanks!  Good place to start.


----------



## kidchill (Jan 31, 2008)

I would highly recommend you start playing with some type of photo editing software (Photoshop, Elements, Lightroom, etc.)  You'll be able to tweak photos SO much better....


----------



## nhsmitty (Jan 31, 2008)

Currently I'm using Picasa and downloaded the free trial of Paint Shop Pro last night.  

I got into photography back in Oct. and downloaded the free trial of Elements and liked it during the 30 days of use.  But.....  Editing was a little overwhelming for me (trying to fix crappy pics with software) so I backed up and began concentrating on technique and getting the best photo up front. A wise decision since spending to much time in software was sucking the fun out of things.  

Right now, if I click the "I feel lucky" button in Picasa and there is little or no change I feel like I have taken a good photo for future tweaking.  Of course, I know that the "easy" fix button varies from program to program and that sometimes it doesn't actually fix or mean anything, but it's a place for me to start.

So for now I'm saving my better photos for the next step, better software.  That's not too far in the future.


----------



## kidchill (Jan 31, 2008)

Yah, the goal is to take awesome pictures up front, but that doesn't always work out.  Also, you may want to enhance saturation or do color skews or other tweaks.  Yes, it's intimidating to start with the software, but believe me it's worth it!!  I think my sister picked up Lightroom or Elements (I think it was lightroom) and everything you need for quick tweaks is right there on the tool pad!!


----------

